# What's with Amazon's reviews?



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Today my husband tried to post a review for a product that wasn't purchased on Amazon. (I have done this in the past and never had a problem.) The review was for garden pellets that are supposed to be absorbed systemically by plants so deer won't eat the plants. The product doesn't work. The deer ate the buds off our day lilies last night. When my husband tried to post a review, he got the message that he wasn't permitted to post a review for the product and that he could contact Amazon Communities. He tried to contact them for an explanation but couldn't get through without allowing permissions he wasn't willing to give. I should add that he spends well over $50 a year on Amazon so that restriction wasn't a factor. 

There is more. Have you looked at Amazon reviews? In the past, beneath each review there was the word Comment , and then the question "Was the review helpful to you" with two boxes to check--either YES or NO. If there was a comment, it was always indicated. Now the YES or NO boxes are gone. You can only vote a review Helpful. Next to Helpful  there is the word Comment, but Comment isn't highlighted (blue) when there are comments. In other words, you either have to check that you like a product or write a comment that no one will know is there because nothing shows to indicate that a comment was left.


----------

